# MONKEY ARMS VS STUBBY ARMS Benching



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

My experience...i have arms that are obviously directly attributable to my orang-u-tang heritage..i find my strength on bench press i a lot less than my more compact mate with his stubby little levers....hes a three plate guru and i can manage 2 and a half on a good day..his bodyweight is 2 stone less than my 15 stone....surely my monkey arms are a factor...or am i making a pussy excuse:whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol I'm the same mate Yet I still manage 3 plates a side for 3 

And I'm 79k


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Man up mate.

I bet I have the longest arms on here and can quite happily close grip 140kg.

Just work on getting stronger.


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

lol....man up it is then .....!....seriously though i am great on pull ups


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

Tall said:


> Man up mate.
> 
> I bet I have the longest arms on here and can quite happily close grip 140kg.
> 
> Just work on getting stronger.


how long? in cm...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

recc said:


> how long? in cm...


Arm span from tips to tips is at least 6ft 6in


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tall said:


> Arm span from tips to tips is at least 6ft 6in


How tall are you? ... Tall? :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Goose said:


> How tall are you? ... Tall? :lol:


6ft 5.5in

I lost half an inch from heavy squatting :lol:


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

TALL THOSE LONG ARMS SOUND IN PROPORTION TO YOUR BODY..I AM ONLY 5"10.5 AND MINE AINT...THATS MY HANDICAP I RECON....;-)


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i have stubby arms and cant bench for sh!t - my mate on the other hand is a good 7 inches taller than me, similar weight and can bench alot more than me.

funny thing is, i can shoulder press more than him.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

driving iron 2 said:


> TALL THOSE LONG ARMS SOUND IN PROPORTION TO YOUR BODY..I AM ONLY 5"10.5 AND MINE AINT...THATS MY HANDICAP I RECON....;-)


LMAO

Just get stronger. :lol:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i have long arms and my bench is bad, i put this down to a weak pressing!

Its good to have long arms anyway makes it easier to scratch your back


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tall said:


> LMAO
> 
> Just get stronger. :lol:


hey its my excuse and i am sticking by it:whistling:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

On a tangent, would you say long arms are a hindrance to chin/pull-ups? It took much longer than my short-armed friend to be able to do chin ups no problem because my arms end somewhere around my knees and so my ROM is quite much more

Not a problem bench pressing as of yet though... we'll see how it goes as the weight goes up. Is bit of a hindrance on deadlifts though not too much


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

iv got quite long arms and i can bench 3plates for 2reps and im 81kg


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Im 5,6 and my arms are as long as a 6ft+ and always had the p1ss taken out of me for their length (should of been a boxer). Ive always been weak at chest press but good with flyes. Shoulder press weak but any back exercise stronger than normal.....


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

5ft 10 and span of 6ft 4! great at chins and not too bad at bench either


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Im 6ft5, i find on the bench my delts and tri's take over way too much so I stick to dumbell flats and inclines to focus more on pecs! If your wanting to keep bench pressing then plenty of close grip work will help you get past that mid way sticking point!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

when you say a plate how much do you mean , the 25 kg plates?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm assuming 20kg


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> when you say a plate how much do you mean , the 25 kg plates?


STANDARD ASSUMPTION IS 20K PLATES MATE


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

ok cool cool jus had to clear that up see people sayin plates everywhere yet there is so many different weights , i have long arms an can 2 plates a side , so im gonna go with driving irons excuse aswell then lool


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Having long arms makes benching harder but evens out because deadlift is easier (oh I forgot most people just bench lol )


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Having long arms makes benching harder but evens out because deadlift is easier (oh I forgot most people just bench lol )


cheers for the response martin sounds about right..my deadlift is 180 kilo for 6 reps which i think is comparitively better than my 100- 6 reps 120 for 2-4 on the bench..


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

It's definitely not an excuse but a valid fact that it is harder for us monkey guys.

I'm 6ft tall and have an armspan of 6ft 8 my legs are 90% of my body lol, I've size 13 feet and my hands are slighlty over 9 inches from the end of the wrist to tip of my middle finger.

I see these shorts guys squatting and they go down about 2 inches I have to go down about 4 miles.

anyway us gangely body builders are far more appealing to the women


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

I have long arms so i do lots of deadlifts and never do bench press, works for me.


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Con said:


> I have long arms so i do lots of deadlifts and never do bench press, works for me.


Con what do you do for a normal chest routine?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

HGH said:


> Con what do you do for a normal chest routine?


Incline smith then incline hammer press finally flys, other days i just do a lot of heavy decline bench, never flat...


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

driving iron 2 said:


> TALL THOSE LONG ARMS SOUND IN PROPORTION TO YOUR BODY..I AM ONLY 5"10.5 AND MINE AINT...THATS MY HANDICAP I RECON....;-)


You could make a fortune in the stage version of Jungle Book though so its not all bad news bro :lol:


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

bentleymiller said:


> You could make a fortune in the stage version of Jungle Book though so its not all bad news bro :lol:


class... :thumb: ..but looking at some if the guys spans on here my arms might be not as feaky as i thought theres some mr tickles on here no doubt..


----------

